# apostilled birth certificate is not there in gemeente records



## luv_haring (Feb 7, 2014)

I am trying to apply for naturalization and recently I went to gemeente to start naturalization process, everything else good except they found my apostilled (Issuedec, 2008) affidavit in lieu of birth certificate is not there in gemeente records. They took my apostilled affidavit in lieu of birth certificate to check with IND if it is acceptable. Now it is more than a month, no news.

Anybody experienced such case? How long it took to get an answer?
Did they accept the an OLD apostilled document?
I do not think that I have not given the my apostilled affidavit in lieu of birth certificate when I arrived here. If it was not done I should have recieved reminder/letter from gemeente to submit one which I never received.


----------



## luv_haring (Feb 7, 2014)

Is anybody having similar situation and how it is dealt?


----------

